# Special Interest Declaration



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

It has happened many times, especially on this forum, where members that have a special interest try and redirect other members. As such:

*IF YOU ARE GOING TO PLAY AN ACTIVE ROLE IN THIS FORUM, OR ANY FORUM ON SAILNET, AND YOU HAVE A SPECIAL INTEREST IN THE MARINE INDUSTRY, YOU NEED TO IDENTIFY YOURSELF AS SUCH. THIS INCLUDES BROKERS, BOAT MANUFACTURERS OR EMPLOYEES THEREOF, MAGAZINES, TV SHOWS, SURVEYORS AND ANY OTHER SPECIAL INTEREST GROUP*.

The Ground Rules (which may be added to as needed) for this are such:

1) You shall not in any way self promote...this includes links or e-mail addresses.

2) You shall identify yourself and your interest in your signature, your title, or both.

3) You shall not openly promote your company. Take out an ad.

4) You shall not redirect for personal interests.

5) You SHALL be tranparent and forthright.

*If we find out otherwise, your posts shall be edited, you may be banned, or both*. We may also take further action as needed. Honesty and integrity. This is a place for open discussion amongst new sailors and seasoned salts alike. It is NOT a source for customers. If you want customers, take out an ad. Obviously, there are a LOT of sailors here that will see it.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

okay now, whos the guilty one? fess up!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks CD... btw, you mis-spelled customers in the last line.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> *IF YOU ARE GOING TO PLAN AN ACTIVE ROLE IN THIS FORUM, OR ANY FORUM ON SAILNET, AND YOU HAVE A SPECIAL INTEREST IN THE MARINE INDUSTRY, YOU NEED TO IDENTIFY YOURSELF AS SUCH. THIS INCLUDES BROKERS, MAGAZINES, TV SHOWS, SURVEYORS AND ANY OTHER SPECIAL INTEREST GROUP*.
> 
> The Ground Rules (which may be added to as needed) for this are such:
> 
> ...


Damn...I am going to be banned..

1) I have a special interest in the marine Industry, it really interests me
2) I have identified my self 
3) Are my videos TV shows??? I mean, there was a guy here once invited me to do a TV show, but he never showed up again
4) I also have other special interests, like painting
5) I do self promote, as very good looking extremely good sailor
6) How do I do my signature?? Do I write in the screen with a pen?? I have done it but it did not stay on the white thing in the screen
7) Can I closedly promote my company?? Some people are openy gay.
8) I have redirected special interests several times, but the Hog does it more
9) Transparent ?? how do you do that?? I mean I did once lose some weight but people could still see me.

can I stay?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Thanks CD... btw, you mis-spelled customers in the last line.


Ugh. Spelling errars. (smile). It is fixed. I am suprised that is all I missed.

BTW, I will leave this thread open so that anyone that has a question about these rules can ask here or can state their purpose here.

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Damn...I am going to be banned..
> 
> 1) I have a special interest in the marine Industry, it really interests me
> 2) I have identified my self
> ...


You really make my job difficult, you know that???!!! (smile)

- CD


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CD...you shoudda locked the thread! I modified rule #1 to make it more explicit.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> You really make my job difficult, you know that???!!! (smile)
> 
> - CD


Quite honestely, I DO!!!

But with me, you're safe, you know what I am, how I am, how far I go, and you know I know where the line is, unlike many here.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Cam...that makes more sense...


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Giulietta said:


> Damn...I am going to be banned..
> 
> 1) I have a special interest in the marine Industry, it really interests me
> 2) I have identified my self
> ...


Giu, that was funny, nicely done !


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

CD - Does that suffice on my avatar for disclosure? And a question: People have in the past asked if anyone knows anything about the Catalina 309 for example. I have stated that we've reviewed that boat for our TV show, and then provided a link to the video on YouTube - not on our own site. I hope that's OK still.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Moonf...you are fine and a valued member as it is clear you are here as a participant and to share rather than profit.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Moonfish said:


> CD - Does that suffice on my avatar for disclosure? And a question: People have in the past asked if anyone knows anything about the Catalina 309 for example. I have stated that we've reviewed that boat for our TV show, and then provided a link to the video on YouTube - not on our own site. I hope that's OK still.


I do not have a problem with that. I do not see where you get compensated out of it. But if you said, "I am running a special on Latt & Att TV for $39.99....," I WOULD have a problem with that.

And I agree with Cam, we welcome your input here.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

With only 139 posts in almost 5 years, I don't think he is selling too much of anything...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

USCGRET1990 said:


> With only 139 posts in almost 5 years, I don't think he is selling too much of anything...


Leave Moon alone...he is my "producer" eheheheheh


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> Leave Moon alone...he is my "producer" eheheheheh


That is what I'm trying to portray...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giulietta said:


> Leave Moon alone...he is my "producer" eheheheheh


In that case he is banned for life!


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

Damn there goes my "Hooker's R Us" boat delivery idea...back to the drawing board


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

ok, shameless self promotion here. 
I am crippled half dead, marine surveyor, with one foot in the grave and the other holding down a volcano; although you can't tell by looking at me. I don't wear 500.00 deck shoes, 300.00 shorts with 18 pockets, and designer wicking shirts with anybodys logo on them...unless I get them at goodwill for under 3.00(I got standards) My "foulies" consist of a 5 year old pair of yellow contractors slickers that I got at central tractor. (where that brown stain came from, I dunno.) I've got a multimeter plastic (phenolic, I charge more when I call it phenolic) hammer and a moisture meter, and I know how to use 'em so back up.
I'm one cranky SOB, opinionated and I don't really give a rats azz if you have a boat, buy a boat, don't buy a boat or how big your next wives new teats are. 

I don't come here to solicit business, if I've learned anything in the time that i've been here its that these bastar*s that call themselves members (using THAT term loosely... "members" HA!) are probably the cheapest sunsabeeches on the planet and they wouldn't pay my fees anyway. 

That and figure in that most of them have better skills than half of the of naval architects, electrical engineers, plumbers, SAE certified Diesel and gas engine mechanics, fiberglass and epoxy professionals, carbon fiber layup artists, sail makers, riggers, glass blowers, woodworkers and Lord knows what else, theres nothing I could say to them that they didn't already know anyway. I'm here for the witty banter. And to kidnap me a chicklet, one with a boat. A big boat. 
Got a problem with that, kiss my lilly white azz in Macys window on thanksgiving day. 
I feel better. (happy place, happy place, happy place)


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

GySgt said:


> Damn there goes my "Hooker's R Us" boat delivery idea...back to the drawing board


Oh gee gunny, I was going to hire your boat delivery service, but not to deliver a boat.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey CP...I don't think that beeping you're hearing is your GPS!! (g)


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> I feel better. (happy place, happy place, happy place)


Quite frankly, given what you've stated about your health, your life and your bad temper, I've surprised to see you still posting. But strangely gratified: if a half-dead curmudgeonly sailorboy in suspect overalls can still peck out coherent abuse, there's hope for us all.

Can you still drink whiskey? Because I just toasted you in your general direction (clink!)









And yes, this is what I really drink, especially when a freight train of a snowstorm is headed my way!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I've gotta get this ipod/pm/icd thingy checked, I keep hearing Tupac and Bowwow reverberating from my chest. 
Maybe they can get some George Strait or Dolly for me.

Every day that I wake up is a Dam* good day. Its better than the alternative, so I hear. 

You know, I never developed a taste for spirits, I'm loopy enough without chemical enhancement.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

CD... how will I ever get my windmill, canvas, diesel repair, and massage bussiness off the ground?
pigslo


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Rick...we had a broker in Seattle attempt to switch customers from their desired vessel to one of three he had in his brokerage...without revealing he was a broker. This is one in a series of incidents where people with un-revealed personal commercial interests have come on here to sell stuff without taking out an ad. It was time to get quite explicit with our "no ads" in the forums policy.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Cam,
Does that mean we're to have more explicit ads or more explicit forums? (g)


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Special interest?? Here? Me?

Lets see: I'm a Maritime instructor for those who want to get their 100/200 ton mates/master's license. Training those who work in the oil service industry here in the Gulf of Mexico (Louisiana).  I work for a training center here in Lafayette LA. But I don't tout it here at sailnet.
Yes! I am semi-retired  and enjoy teaching what I know. While I'm here I am looking for a live aboard sailboat and a place to put it.
So I am a bit land locked right now... but once I get my own boat again will begin planning for some of those trips to far away places with exotic sounding names.

What do I teach?
Rules of the Road. International and Inland.
Coastal Navigation and Piloting.
Vessel's Stability.
Code of Federal Regulations for the size vessels that we sail on.
Introduction to Emergencies & Safety _(both are very related); _Fire, flooding, MOB and water survival. 
Weather. 
touch on Log Keeping. Deck & Engineering.

A very intense course of instruction for the students. Ten days for the 100 tonners and fourteen days for the 200 tonners.

My license? 1600 ton Master with 2nd Mate Unlimited Tonnage upon Oceans
Radar with ARPA endorsement
STCW 95
GMDSS radio License
and Able-body Seaman

I have taught sailing _(many years ago)_ for the U.S. Navy Sailing Club in San Diego CA. and at one time owned a Catalina 30. (Note: Am looking for a new sailboat). The Ex sold the boat while I was at sea working.

There I have discoursed what and why I am here. Besides that you can learn a lot about most anything here. I do enjoy many of the topics and sometimes put in a word or two. Some of which may be a bit felicitous 
There are two ways of learning: 1. from your own mistakes. 2. From some one Else's mistakes. And here we get a lot of the latter.

Now is everyone satisfied about what I have reveled?


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Boasun,

You and I have been on Sailnet for the same amount of time and have never heard you trying to sell or sway people to your advantage. So I think your ok.
But thanks for all the info, now I know who to listen to.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow, it's commercial confession time. I generally comment about what teaching's like, since I do it as a part-time stringer captain for a brokerage here (New Orleans) who runs classes to get people interested in the sport. If someone asks where to get lessons around here I'll tell them, but I don't push it, and I'll certainly disclose that I work for brokerage A as an instructor. There are other adult ed. classes here I've taught in too, they're fine and I'll recommend them too. Or I might even recommend someone just go out and learn on their own. I did.

My opinions here are my own. I teach because I like it, certainly not for the money, which isn't that much. I have a 100-ton Aux. Sail license, did 7 years active and 13 Reserve in the Coast Guard. 

Hope that's "transparent" enough (people see through me anyway)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Boasun and Nol,

The only thing we ask about this is that people that are in the marine business are transparent about who they are so as not to try and influence someone(thing) for their own personal/selfish reasons. You should consider putting some of that in your sig line. Why?? Because it will help people to put more credibility in the things you tell them (as long as it is not about anchoring... smile, just kidding). Most people that come here for help/ask questions do not know who knows their stuff and whoe does not.

Not sure if that makes any sense or not??? Kinda late and am having a tough time writing it.

Take care,

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Card,
You're OK in my books.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Misunderstood?*

Just got a bright red-lettered admonishment for attempted self-aggrandizement. Hmmm?? Nothing further from the truth, or the intent. I noticed a thread with a comment about charts, and their unavailability in 13X19 format from NOAA. Happens, that I am a Publishing Partner with NOAA, and know that there, in fact, are such charts readily available in exactly that size. My interest in SailNet, however, has nothing to do with "advertising" same, or any promotion whatsoever. I am a sailor first and last. Just clarifying some facts, and at the same time being totally forthcoming in my connections with NOAA. I attempted to put in the NOAA URL, but was denied that. At no moment did I try pushing our own commercial website, or even make mention. I did say charts are available from NOAA agents, and proceded to mention how an interested party could go find one -- if they happened onto me, that would be coincidental, or accidental, as I refrained from mentioning my name or our company name. Hard not to try offering some advice on how to find such charts when a thread says they can't be found. You might also note that I criticised the PocketCharts covering the Florida ICW -- not the tack you'd expect from a crass commercial sharpie like you are accusing me of being. I read and agreed to your terms covering that sort of thing, and would have refrained from such stinky behavior even if you had no such caveat. Perhaps you are used to some bad actors and blatant abusers, so I'll accept your overkill in this case. Try re-reading my comment and tell me where any sly marketing appears. Thanks for the great welcome.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

keylime1 said:


> Just got a bright red-lettered admonishment for attempted self-aggrandizement. Hmmm?? Nothing further from the truth, or the intent. I noticed a thread with a comment about charts, and their unavailability in 13X19 format from NOAA. Happens, that I am a Publishing Partner with NOAA, and know that there, in fact, are such charts readily available in exactly that size. My interest in SailNet, however, has nothing to do with "advertising" same, or any promotion whatsoever. I am a sailor first and last. Just clarifying some facts, and at the same time being totally forthcoming in my connections with NOAA. I attempted to put in the NOAA URL, but was denied that. At no moment did I try pushing our own commercial website, or even make mention. I did say charts are available from NOAA agents, and proceded to mention how an interested party could go find one -- if they happened onto me, that would be coincidental, or accidental, as I refrained from mentioning my name or our company name. Hard not to try offering some advice on how to find such charts when a thread says they can't be found. You might also note that I criticised the PocketCharts covering the Florida ICW -- not the tack you'd expect from a crass commercial sharpie like you are accusing me of being. I read and agreed to your terms covering that sort of thing, and would have refrained from such stinky behavior even if you had no such caveat. Perhaps you are used to some bad actors and blatant abusers, so I'll accept your overkill in this case. Try re-reading my comment and tell me where any sly marketing appears. Thanks for the great welcome.


Not sure what set you off, but I will PM you. I do not think any of the mods here jumped you, did they?

The issue we have had was primarily (primarily) brokers getting on here, bashing a boat/buyer, while trying to sell their own stuff. It was very backhanded and misdirecting. We also have had many manufacturers get on SN and start praising their product while pretending that they are nothing but the typical sailor.

I understand and read your previous post and have no issue with anything you wrote. Please understand that our only intention is watching out fot he members (all of them and that inculdes you). I would actually love to have someone like you on our forum. You can provide some great advice. All we ask is that in your signature or title, you list your profession so that you get the proper rep you deserve and that people know what you do fof a living and weigh your answers appropriately.

Sorry for any missunderstandings but I do not think it came from the leadership here.

- CD


----------



## Diceman (Jun 8, 2010)

The rules seem fine to me.
Diceman


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

*In the desert*

I'm 100% corinthian but get very specially interested in the marine industry when I have to spend money on boat needs! Also, I volunteer to teach boating safety classes in my area and spend some time as a race officer.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

WD Schock - representing the factory. Hope it is obvious by the screen name

Have Observed many questions about Santanas, Schocks, NY36, Lido 14, Wavelength 24 & 30, and our Harbor day sailors. We thought it might be sensible to help answer these questions.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

Schock you should check the age of the threads, I know one you brought back to life that had been dead for 6 years.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

He probably had the right answer - just a bit late.


----------

